# More pipeline problems



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I pipeline went through our farm not too long ago and as soon as they got it welded together good enough to turn the gas on the general contractor who was installing the line declared bankruptcy. We got the short end of the stick as far as getting the land back in shape.. the Sunoco pipeline is now going through our area and it is a huge project, the project is just about finished and now the same thing has happened this pipeline did not go through our farm but we did sell them straw .https://www.petition11.com/cases/2018/10/16/new-chapter-11-bankruptcy-filing-welded-construction-lp


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately it costs so much to hold them accountable to their contracts.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Does the company have to be bonded to contract? Seems there has to be a way to get things done right.

I remember many years ago the strip coal mines around here only had to have a $40,000 bond to strip mine. Once the coal was hauled, the company defaulted. Now the state is taxing the new mine and reclaiming those old pits.

Is there a gas board you can annoy until someone gets off their hind end?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just read the link you shared. Bunch of crooks.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I just read the link you shared. Bunch of crooks.


Yep once the gas flows adios


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

From what I hear Welded has almost no equipment. They lease it all so that they can expense the entire cost every year. That would make them very heavy on the liabilities and light on assets...I wonder how this will effect our area. I know a few companies that have leased them equipment and I know they were buying tons and tons of straw. Straw price might back off this winter..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

When they built the windmills here it was all or most leased eq also.Some work was also sub contracted out.Transport loads of pickups were unloaded from GM and when project was done they loaded them back up.Ruan Rental stickers on a lot of telehandlers,skid loaders,etc.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My understanding is that Welded does this every so many years then changes it name a little bit and goes rite back at it again. That way they can ignore all there loose ends and keeps more of the profits for themselves.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> My understanding is that Welded does this every so many years then changes it name a little bit and goes rite back at it again. That way they can ignore all there loose ends and keeps more of the profits for themselves.


Makes you wonder how they can retain customers. There aren't that many pipeline customers in the US that would need their services..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Makes you wonder how they can retain customers. There aren't that many pipeline customers in the US that would need their services..


the pipeline company could probably care less.....as long as the project comes in on schedule and without additional costs. They'll "handle" the land owners later thru pacification......my guess anyway


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> My understanding is that Welded does this every so many years then changes it name a little bit and goes rite back at it again. That way they can ignore all there loose ends and keeps more of the profits for themselves.


You would be surprised at how many small oil field companies here in Alberta do that. 
I sold hay to a guy who did contact trucking for one such company. They declared bankruptcy, really the company did but they make up new company to take over doing business now without debt. Anyways they owed him several hundreds thousands. He never did get his money and almost went under himself. But because of this he was unable to than pay me for tens of thousands for hay. The problem with crook companies like this is several people down the line also get screwed.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You need to do whatever is necessary to prove legally your loss for taxes write off at least.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://lancasteronline.com/news/local/homeowners-along-gas-pipelines-in-lebanon-berks-counties-shocked-to/article_74f02e4e-f8cc-11e8-a5c2-d324914e8c6f.html


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

About as bad as a power line right of way. They come in, tear up the place when they need to replace towers, and you're left with the mess.

Power, and petroleum..........if you don't want to sell the right of way, they condemn it. They figured out how to tie it to National Security. Buncha bastards.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Shell companies are a common tactic in the construction industry. A contractor will set up an LLC for a specific project. This LLC has no assets and nothing to "go after" in the event of a default.

Getting Lien Waivers and Subcontractor Affidavits of Payment offer some protection, but I have seen those forms executed and a supplier / subcontractor STILL file claims against the project. Parent Guarantees and Surety Bonds offer some protection as well.

Bottom line, if the project goes under, the only people who come out on top are the attorneys.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I could take a picture but i wont. Evidently all workers get a new $60k pickup to drive . Mile down the road the pipe line people leased a 40 acre farm to park , store supplies and offices .. There is about 5 acres of white 2 year old dodge and ford crew cab pickups guarded round the clock , behind it about 10 acres of excavators and dozers ..


----------

